# Các moms tư vấn sữa giúp em với ạ



## đỗ vân anh (22/1/21)

Các mẹ ơi cứu em với! Em đang tìm nhãn sữa nào giúp con tăng chiều cao hiệu quả, nên chọn Enfa grow a+, HiKid hay Kid Power ổn ạ? Mẹ nào đã từng dùng 3 nhãn sữa này chưa ạ? Tư vấn cho em với ạ


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (22/1/21)

Kid Power đi mom, sữa này nội địa Hàn, thành phần từ thiên nhiên này


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (22/1/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Kid Power đi mom, sữa này nội địa Hàn, thành phần từ thiên nhiên này


Cho bé từ mấy tuổi vậy mom?


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (22/1/21)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Cho bé từ mấy tuổi vậy mom?


Từ 1-10t nha mom, mình tham khảo cho bé uống


----------



## Thảo Hoàng (22/1/21)

Thấy dòng Kid Power nhiều review là tăng cân rõ rệt, mom cho bé uống dòng này đi


----------



## Phương Thùy (22/1/21)

Thảo Hoàng nói:


> Thấy dòng Kid Power nhiều review là tăng cân rõ rệt, mom cho bé uống dòng này đi


Của nước nào sx vậy ạ, có dễ bị táo không mom?


----------



## Thảo Hoàng (22/1/21)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Của nước nào sx vậy ạ, có dễ bị táo không mom?


Của Hàn, dòng này hỗ trợ tiêu hóa tốt, không lo táo bón đâu


----------



## Phương Thùy (22/1/21)

Thảo Hoàng nói:


> Của Hàn, dòng này hỗ trợ tiêu hóa tốt, không lo táo bón đâu


Vậy để em tìm mua thử


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (22/1/21)

Bé nhà mình năm nay hơn 1 tuổi thân hình hơi mũm mỉm nên muốn tìm sữa nào tăng chiều cao với ạ


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (22/1/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Bé nhà mình năm nay hơn 1 tuổi thân hình hơi mũm mỉm nên muốn tìm sữa nào tăng chiều cao với ạ


Thử Kid Power được chị ạ, em cũng cho bé uống từ lúc sữa mới ra, tăng lên được kha khá đấy ạ


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (22/1/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Thử Kid Power được chị ạ, em cũng cho bé uống từ lúc sữa mới ra, tăng lên được kha khá đấy ạ


Ngoài tăng chiều cao có phái triển toàn diện không mom ơi


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (22/1/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Ngoài tăng chiều cao có phái triển toàn diện không mom ơi


Có tăng sức đề kháng, hệ tiêu hóa dễ hấp thu, còn phát triển thị lực nữa


----------



## Gia Nghi (22/1/21)

Em muốn hỏi ngoài lề là ai biết chỗ mua sữa Kid Power không ạ?


----------



## hien nguyen (22/1/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Em muốn hỏi ngoài lề là ai biết chỗ mua sữa Kid Power không ạ?


Thử liên hệ cho page này nè bạn  Kid Power Việt Nam


----------



## Gia Nghi (22/1/21)

hien nguyen nói:


> Thử liên hệ cho page này nè bạn  Kid Power Việt Nam


Trên đây có hết hả mom?


----------



## hien nguyen (22/1/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Trên đây có hết hả mom?


Có đầy đủ thông tin, mom có thể hỏi luôn


----------



## Diễm Lệ (22/1/21)

Nhóc nhà em dùng Kid Power ổn nha mom, mom cứ mua dùng cho bé, sẽ thấy rõ rệt


----------



## Trang Lê (22/1/21)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Nhóc nhà em dùng Kid Power ổn nha mom, mom cứ mua dùng cho bé, sẽ thấy rõ rệt


Tăng chiều cao vượt trội như nào vậy mom?


----------



## Diễm Lệ (22/1/21)

Trang Lê nói:


> Tăng chiều cao vượt trội như nào vậy mom?


Em thấy tăng đều, nhóc nhà em 3 tuổi mà 90cm rồi


----------



## Trang Lê (22/1/21)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Em thấy tăng đều, nhóc nhà em 3 tuổi mà 90cm rồi


Woa, trộm vía cao nhể, để em mua cho con sd


----------



## Phương Anh Trần (22/1/21)

Mom xem loại nào đucợ review nhiều thì cọn.


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (22/1/21)

Phương Anh Trần nói:


> Mom xem loại nào đucợ review nhiều thì cọn.


Mình chọn Kid Power, dòng này của Hàn, rất tốt


----------



## Phan thị minh Thư (22/1/21)

phạm thị khánh linh nói:


> Mình chọn Kid Power, dòng này của Hàn, rất tốt


Mình cũng chọn Kid Power., loại này không những tăng chiều caom còn có tăng cường sức đề kháng nữa nữa


----------



## Phương Anh Trần (22/1/21)

Phan thị minh Thư nói:


> Mình cũng chọn Kid Power., loại này không những tăng chiều caom còn có tăng cường sức đề kháng nữa nữa


mấy chị khá tìn dùng loại này, chắc em cũng me chị chủ ns thì mua 2 lít quá


----------



## trần thanh kiều (22/1/21)

Bé nhà mình trộm vía uống sữa Kid Power được 4 tháng cũng cao đáng kể


----------



## Kieu Phuong Le (22/1/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Bé nhà mình trộm vía uống sữa Kid Power được 4 tháng cũng cao đáng kể


Thấy Kid Power được review nhiều gê đấy ạ


----------



## trần thanh kiều (24/1/21)

Kieu Phuong Le nói:


> Thấy Kid Power được review nhiều gê đấy ạ


Sữa tốt với có hiệu quả mà mom


----------



## Kieu Phuong Le (24/1/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Sữa tốt với có hiệu quả mà mom


Em cũng mú cho cu nahf em thử, chứ nhìn hơi lùn chị a


----------



## Phượng Vũ (24/1/21)

Kid Power nha, dòng này ổn nè, thấy thành phần cũng ngon nghẻ lắm


----------



## Vong Tiện (24/1/21)

Phượng Vũ nói:


> Kid Power nha, dòng này ổn nè, thấy thành phần cũng ngon nghẻ lắm


Nhập khẩu hả mom? Hay của nước nào đấy ạ?


----------



## Phượng Vũ (24/1/21)

Vong Tiện nói:


> Nhập khẩu hả mom? Hay của nước nào đấy ạ?


Được nhập khẩu nguyên lon từ Hàn, sữa này bên hàng nằm top sữa tiêu chuẩn chiều cao dành cho trẻ em đó


----------



## Vong Tiện (24/1/21)

Phượng Vũ nói:


> Được nhập khẩu nguyên lon từ Hàn, sữa này bên hàng nằm top sữa tiêu chuẩn chiều cao dành cho trẻ em đó


dạ, để em tìm tên xem thông tin thử


----------



## Thảo Trần (24/1/21)

Bé nhà mình 3 tuổi uống sữa Kid Power được gần 6 tháng, trộm vía cao được hơn 10 cm. Sữa có mùi thơm nhẹ nhàng, không ngọt sắc mà rất dễ uống


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (24/1/21)

Thảo Trần nói:


> Bé nhà mình 3 tuổi uống sữa Kid Power được gần 6 tháng, trộm vía cao được hơn 10 cm. Sữa có mùi thơm nhẹ nhàng, không ngọt sắc mà rất dễ uống


em cũng tính đổi sữa này nè mom ạ, bé có bị táo hay gì không mom?


----------



## Thảo Trần (24/1/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> em cũng tính đổi sữa này nè mom ạ, bé có bị táo hay gì không mom?


Không mom ơi, hỗ trợ tiêu hóa tốt mà


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (24/1/21)

Thảo Trần nói:


> Không mom ơi, hỗ trợ tiêu hóa tốt mà


Vâng, vậy yên tâm đổi sữa cho con rồi


----------



## Bảo Hoài Nguyễn (24/1/21)

Các dòng này mình thấy Kid Power là ổn nhất, giúp tăng chiều cao mà không táo bón


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (24/1/21)

Bảo Hoài Nguyễn nói:


> Các dòng này mình thấy Kid Power là ổn nhất, giúp tăng chiều cao mà không táo bón


Tăng chiều cao nhiều không mom?


----------



## Bảo Hoài Nguyễn (24/1/21)

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Tăng chiều cao nhiều không mom?


Tăng tùy vào cơ địa bé nữa, có bé tăng nhiều có bé tăng ít


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (24/1/21)

Bảo Hoài Nguyễn nói:


> Tăng tùy vào cơ địa bé nữa, có bé tăng nhiều có bé tăng ít


Vâng, không biết em cho cháu nhà em uống thì tăng bao nhiêu nữa


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (24/1/21)

Sữa nào cũng vượt trội cả, nhưng các yếu tốt khác cũng quan trọng, mom xem mình thấy nhu cầu nào ok thì chọn


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (24/1/21)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Sữa nào cũng vượt trội cả, nhưng các yếu tốt khác cũng quan trọng, mom xem mình thấy nhu cầu nào ok thì chọn


Con mình tiêu hóa kresm thì chọn sữa nào ổn?


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (24/1/21)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Con mình tiêu hóa kresm thì chọn sữa nào ổn?


Kid Power được đó mom, hỗ trợ tuyệt đối luôn


----------



## Như Ngọc (24/1/21)

Con mình bị dị ứng với đạm bò nhưng vẫn muốn tăng chiều cao thì có sữa nào không mom?


----------



## Hà Thy (24/1/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Con mình bị dị ứng với đạm bò nhưng vẫn muốn tăng chiều cao thì có sữa nào không mom?


Có Kid Power nha, dòng này có loại sữa dê, dnahf cho bé nhạy cảm, mom tham khảo đi


----------



## Như Ngọc (24/1/21)

Hà Thy nói:


> Có Kid Power nha, dòng này có loại sữa dê, dnahf cho bé nhạy cảm, mom tham khảo đi


Cho mình xin link sữa với mom ạ?


----------



## Hà Thy (24/1/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Cho mình xin link sữa với mom ạ?


Dạ đây, mom cứ thanh khảo đi
https://www.facebook.com/kidpowervn/


----------



## Như Ngọc (24/1/21)

Hà Thy nói:


> Dạ đây, mom cứ thanh khảo đi
> https://www.facebook.com/kidpowervn/


Vâng, mình cảm ơn mom nha


----------



## trần phương thanh (24/1/21)

Em đang dùng Kid Power cho con, thấy cũng ổn, chiều cao có tăng nè


----------



## nga Lê Thị (24/1/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Em đang dùng Kid Power cho con, thấy cũng ổn, chiều cao có tăng nè


Có hỗ  trợ tiêu hóa cho bé không mom, bé mình dễ bị táo bón?


----------



## trần phương thanh (24/1/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Có hỗ  trợ tiêu hóa cho bé không mom, bé mình dễ bị táo bón?


Có nha, mom yên tâm. sữa này khá là ổn luôn đó.


----------

